# tolexing in hamilton area



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

how does tolex for 4x12 cabs in the hamilton area ?


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Not worth it nobody does it. My guy charges $250 to do a combo amp... A cabinet would be $350 just guessing. Unless this is an early and I mean early marshall cabinet it's not worth it. You can try it your self go to mojotone.com they sell everything you need to do it. Take what's left of the tolex off carefully with out ripping it and use it as a template for the new tolex you need a large cutting table and to be very skilled with cutting fabric.


----------



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

It will be a new build therefore bare wood. Alternative would be line x coating. Not sure the outcome. May require English v30 ' s. Hook me up.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I can get you what ever you need I am a celestion dealer.

- - - Updated - - -

You might be better off going to krych custom cabs talk to Steven 519-619-1231 he builds a dam nice cabinet. I can probably get you a slightly better deal on speakers.


----------

